# Good bye fuber



## Joey101 (Mar 26, 2016)

Got a phone call today from new driving job 18$ hour with company car-) interview this Thursday 
Yeaas if I get this job I am going to get drunk so hard and wake up Friday morning and tell my self its over


----------



## MidKnightHer (Nov 8, 2016)

Joey101 said:


> Got a phone call today from new driving job 18$ hour with company car-) interview this Thursday
> Yeaas if I get this job I am going to get drunk so hard and wake up Friday morning and tell my self its over


Wish you the best!


----------



## noobiznessdriving (Sep 12, 2016)

wise man once say dont count chickens till eggs have hatched.


----------



## ChortlingCrison (Mar 30, 2016)

Comeback and visit us.


----------

